# Time Warner Cable Outage - Fayetteville, Southern Pines NC



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

Time Warner Cable Outage - Fayetteville, Southern Pines Area, North Carolina

Just got off the phone with TW. There is a problem with the main feeder line in these areas. In Fayetteville they are having problems with channels 11-77. Here in Southern Pines/Pinehurst we get up to 26, then 45, 50 and then nothing. But our TV with the cable box gets all the channels. Go figure, don't understand how that is happening. 

Anyway, looks like I will be taping "Damages" off of the cable box TV tonight.

They said if this lingers late into tonight or tomorrow that I could call them back and they would give me an update on their progress. 

So be sure to check all of your Season Passes for repeats later in the week. I think "Damages" airs repeats.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

We just got our upper channels back here, don't know about anybody else.


----------

